# Elevated ANA



## heatherwinters (Feb 6, 2008)

What ICD-9-CM Code would I use for "elevated ANA"?  I looked at 795.79 "Other and Unspecified Nonspecific Immunological Findings", but that seems pretty broad.  

Thanks for anyone's help


----------



## Ms.M (Feb 6, 2008)

*ana*

That's what i also use 795.79. I verified it with one of our coding compliance.


----------



## sambone (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the code I use as well. S


----------



## heatherwinters (Feb 11, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your feedback and help


----------

